# [Level Up A5E] San Francisco area player looking for group



## niklinna (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello! Level Up is on its way and I'm interested in playing it. Is anybody looking for players in the San Francisco, California area, or more virtually the U.S. west coast? Time zones allowing, it doesn't even have to be that.

I'm available mondays, tuesdays, fridays afternoon/evening, some saturdays, sundays past 19.30 Pacific Time.

I'm busy wednesday and thursday evenings (free during the day), some saturdays, and sunday afternoons.

I'd be happy to do some one-shots to learn the new classes, or get into a campaign.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm in San Francisco, though I'm going to be busy for the next month (new baby any day now)! If you do get something started though I'd love to join once things calm down.


----------



## niklinna (Oct 9, 2021)

Noted—and congratulations in advance!


----------



## niklinna (Oct 9, 2021)

Ooh, check this out—Raiders of the Serpent Sea

A5E + that = me drooling


----------

